
Why India wiped out over 80% of its cash overnight - Brajeshwar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-37974423
======
gus_massa
From the bbc.com URL:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12952835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12952835)
(23 points, 18 hours ago, 11 comments)

